# Using EoM with "Buy the Numbers"



## osarusan (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,

I created a post about converting the EoM magic system into a point buy version for "Buy the Numbers" campaigns. The final version is at the bottom of the page, along with the house rules I've been using to keep the system balanced.

Here's the link:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2266406#post2266406

Maybe this can be turned into a pdf web enhancement or something for EoM?


----------

